# Chmsee with coredump



## YZMSQ (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi,all:
I just install chmsee from my ports without any problem. However, when I try to execute it, it leaves me an error message:


```
justin@zust.pts/0 ~ % chmsee 

** (chmsee:2963): WARNING **: GECKO_UTILS >>> Couldn't find a compatible GRE!


** ERROR **: Initialize html render engine failed!
aborting...
Abort (core dumped)
```

BTW, I have the latest ports tree.And here is my make.conf:


```
# added by use.perl 2011-02-23 13:23:06
   PERL_VERSION=5.10.1
   MASTER_SITE_BACKUP?=\
   http://mirrors.163.com/FreeBSD/distfiles/${DIST_SUBDIR}/\
   ftp://freebsd.csie.ntu.edu.tw/FreeBSD/distfiles/${DIST_SUBDIR}/\
   ftp://ftp.jp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/distfiles/${DIST_SUBDIR}/\
   ftp://ftp.cn.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/distfiles/${DIST_SUBDIR}/
   ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/distfiles/${DIST_SUBDIR}/
   MASTER_SITE_OVERRIDE?=${MASTER_SITE_BACKUP}
   WITHOUT_NOUVEAU="yes"
   PYTHON_DEFAULT_VERSION=python2.6
```

So, could you help me fix it? Thanks in advance.x(


----------



## SirDice (Mar 9, 2011)

Did www/libxul install properly?


----------



## YZMSQ (Mar 9, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Did www/libxul install properly?


Well,thank you for your reply. I have libxul installed properly although it's not the latest version. Does that matter?


```
justin@zust.pts/0 ~ % pkg_info |grep libxul
libxul-1.9.2.13     Mozilla runtime package that can be used to bootstrap XUL+X
```


----------

